

Alibaba Is Said to Move Toward an I.P.O. in the U.S. - zoltar92
http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2013/09/25/alibaba-said-to-shift-target-from-hong-kong-to-u-s-for-i-p-o/?_r=0
Woo!
======
FrankBlack
For a fleeting moment, my work-weary eyes thought the title was, "Alabama Is
Said to Move Toward an I.P.O. in the U.S.". After recognizing my mistake, I
decided my first reading was more reasonable.

